# Modem und PC mit LWL verbinden?



## Meehawk (16. Juni 2013)

Schönen guten Abend,

seit einger Zeit mache ich mir Gedanken über den Ausbau meines Internetanschlusses. Auf anfrage an Kabel BW wird mit jetzt Glasfaser bis in Hausverlegt(FTTH). Da das Modem sich im Keller befindet und Der Rechner sich auf dem Dachboden befinden ist nun eine Strecke von rund 15m zwischen Modem und Rechner zurückzulegen. Momentan dient ein einfaches Patchkabel, ich habe vor es gegen dieses Kabel auszutauschen und es mit den zwei Konverter zwischenzuschalten.

Kabel: http://www.amazon.de/Patchkabel-Duplex-Multimode-Good-Connections®/dp/B0018...

Konverter:http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B001GWSMVU/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF

Nun die Frage ist es rein technisch machbar? 
Was für erfahrungen habt Ihr? 
Bessere Lösung? Netzwerkkarte? 

Mainbaord: MSI MPower Z77


Gruß Meehawk


----------



## robbe (16. Juni 2013)

Die Frage wäre, wozu eigentlich? Falls die Leitung nicht schneller als 1Gbit ist, kannst du auch beim Lan Kabel bleiben.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (16. Juni 2013)

Meiner Meinung nach Overkill.
Wie schnell wird denn die Leitung von Kabel BW?
Und wie schnell ist Deine Netzwerkkarte?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (16. Juni 2013)

Nimm Cat7a und ein guten 1GBit/s Router. fertig


----------



## Moerli_me (16. Juni 2013)

Die Leistung (Down/Up Rate, Pint) wird zu 99% von der Strecke Modem - Internet (Server) bestimmt. Solange du keine 10 Mbit Netzwerkkarte hast wird das dein Internet nicht ausbremsen. Wenn dein Internet > 100 Mbit leistet und deine Karte nur 10/100 Mbit dann könntest du deine Netzwerkkarte austauschen aber das mit dem LWL ist wie schon gesagt ein Overkill.

Du würdest dir meiner Meinung nach nur Probleme einbrocken (LWL sind empfindlicher als Kupferkabel und du kannst sie auch nicht besonders gut um Ecken biegen).
Dann kommt noch die zusätzliche Einheit in der du dein Glasfaser kabel steckst dazu und mehr Komponenten können auch mehr Probleme verursachen. 

In der Theorie sind LWL besser wegen des nicht vorhandenen Fremdsprechens (Fehler durch elektromagnetische Wellen) und dadurch geringere Fehleranfälligkeit und größere Reichweite.
In der Praxis wirst du garnichts im Gegensatz zu einem vernünftigen Kupfer Kabel merken.


----------



## Meehawk (16. Juni 2013)

@X-CosmicBlue es wird eine 100Mbits/s leitung. Netztwerkkarte ist die onbaoard von meinem MSI MPower Z77 wenn ich es richtig aus dem handbuch entnehme 10/100/1000 Fast Ethernetunterstützung
@Moerli_me also alles beim alten belassen?


----------



## robbe (16. Juni 2013)

Ja, wäre völliger Quatsch hier auf LWL zu setzten. Was ich mich aber frage, bist du sicher das du eine Glasfaser in den Keller bekommst? Kabel BW bietet Internet über TV Kabel, wäre mir völlig neu das die Glasfaser für Privatkunden anbieten.Das bekommt man höchstens als Business Kunde, wenn man für seine Firma eine X Gbit Leitung bucht.


----------



## navraju (16. Juni 2013)

Ich hab selbst FTTH. Die grösste Schwachstelle ist der Router, nicht die Leitung. 
Eine wichtige Eigenschaft ist, dass der WAN throughput des Routers auch die Leitungskapazität schafft.
Meine Fritzbox 7270v3 war mit dem 200Mbit Anschluss masslos ueberfordert. Unterm Strich hatte ich nur 50Mbit up / 50Mbit down.

Such dir einfach nen Router mit gutem Durchsatz und nimm ein gutes Netzwerkkabel, wie oben schon passend beschrieben wurde.
Diese Optokoppler sind einfach zu overpowered (mal von dem teuren Kabel ganz abgesehen).

im uebrigen sind die FTTH Gegenstellen sehr anfaellig, wenn der Handshake nicht vom erwarteten Modem, sondern von einem Opto-Adapter kommt.
Kann sein, dass dann die Gegenstelle aus Selbstschutz abschaltet, bis ein Techniker da war und das alles prueft.


----------



## Moerli_me (16. Juni 2013)

Meehawk schrieb:


> @X-CosmicBlue es wird eine 100Mbits/s leitung. Netztwerkkarte ist die onbaoard von meinem MSI MPower Z77 wenn ich es richtig aus dem handbuch entnehme 10/100/1000 Fast Ethernetunterstützung
> @Moerli_me also alles beim alten belassen?



Ja, genau das wollte ich damit aussagen ^^

Investier ein Geld lieber in eine SSD, oder kauf dir ein Eis, beides wird dich glücklicher machen als Glasfaser vom Modem zum PC. (Ich hoffe du magst Eis)


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (16. Juni 2013)

Meehawk schrieb:


> @X-CosmicBlue es wird eine 100Mbits/s leitung. Netztwerkkarte ist die onbaoard von meinem MSI MPower Z77 wenn ich es richtig aus dem handbuch entnehme 10/100/1000 Fast Ethernetunterstützung
> @Moerli_me also alles beim alten belassen?


Du hast Deien Frage im Prinzip selbst beantwortet:
Wenn Du innerhalb des Hauses nicht riesige Datenmengen von einem PC auf den nächsten verschiebst...was bringt es Dir dann, im Haus schneller zu sein als das Internet?


----------



## Meehawk (16. Juni 2013)

@robbe ja es wird Glasfaser verlegt ist vertraglich festgehalten 

Was für Modems sind den zu empfehlen?


----------



## robbe (23. Juni 2013)

Modem müsstest du doch eigentlich bekommen oder?

Hat sich denn mittlweile was getan bei dem Anschluss?


----------

